

Ask HN: Sites that connect HN designers with developers? - norova

Can anyone point me in the right direction of a few sites that connect HN users with each other for design/development projects? I've seen the posts numerous times but can't seem to remember the names of any such sites.
======
alexknowshtml
<http://www.forrst.com>

~~~
nhangen
I love Forrst. If you don't know anyone with an invite, submit your
application and wait for one - someone will find you and hook you up.

~~~
robflynn
I just joined and already spend way too much time over there.

------
GBond
Hacker News Contractors:
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clV...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en)

Hacker News Users: <http://hackernewsers.com/>

------
Charuru
Build it with me might be the one you're thinking of.

<http://www.builditwith.me/>

~~~
norova
This is definitely one of the sites I was thinking of. Thanks!

